
Xbox Adaptive Controller - evan_
https://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/accessories/controllers/xbox-adaptive-controller
======
triggerdevils2
This is really impressive. I'm happy someone is pushing the controller
forward, as someone who's worked in video game controller tech.

